# Snowdrift Farms is closing



## IrishLass (Dec 2, 2011)

I posted this in the Web sales section, but I thought I'd post it here, too. December 12 is the last day orders will be accepted at Snowdrift Farms, for they are closing down. Orders over $30.00 will get 50% off their purchase.

So sad to see another supplier go.

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/index.html

IrishLass


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 2, 2011)

That's too bad. They were close to me to save on shipping.


----------



## Soaplady22 (Dec 2, 2011)

I used to order from them a lot. Another supplier has to close up shop. That's too bad. Is it the economy or not enough sales?? I wonder .....


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 2, 2011)

Soaplady22 said:
			
		

> I used to order from them a lot. Another supplier has to close up shop. That's too bad. Is it the economy or not enough sales?? I wonder .....


Snowdrift Farm was Trina's "baby". When Trina passed away, Bill's heart wasn't in it, which I understand. I wish him well.


----------



## ericllucas (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know.  I just bought a bunch of things from them.  Hope they are leaving the business for happy reasons.


----------



## carebear (Dec 2, 2011)

do you know if he'll leave the formulary available?  it is quite useful.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 2, 2011)

Carebear- I have no idea, but I agree it has lots of useful info. It would be nice if it was left up.

IrishLass


----------



## ctay122 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know. I have purchased from them in the past. I am sad to know they have to close.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2011)

bad timing for me  already spent my money on christmas... lol.

too bad they are closing down, wish them the best.


----------



## scouter139 (Dec 7, 2011)

They have stopped taking orders at this time. They are trying to fill what they have.  Buyers may want to check back to see if they reopen before the 12th.


----------



## sosocal (Dec 7, 2011)

I placed an order on Saturday and besides the instant auto-reply confirmation I have not heard a thing about my order. I emailed them and have yet to receive a reply. Paypal was confirmed. Anyone else placed an order and not heard anything?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 7, 2011)

I placed an order and received confirmation. However, I haven't received a shipping confirmation.


----------



## SoapyD (Dec 7, 2011)

I placed my order on Friday, December 2, and as of today, Dec 7, have not received a shipping notice.  I'm thinking they are inundated with orders since the closing announcement, and probably scrambling to get them filled.

I ordered the Avocado, Coffee, and Olive butters they had, because the price was great.  Now I just have to figure out what to do with them!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 7, 2011)

sosocal said:
			
		

> I placed an order on Saturday and besides the instant auto-reply confirmation I have not heard a thing about my order. I emailed them and have yet to receive a reply. Paypal was confirmed. Anyone else placed an order and not heard anything?


I have not heard anything either. I hope they are just overwhelmed with orders. I'm going to give it some time.


----------



## sosocal (Dec 7, 2011)

I feel a bit better now. Thanks!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 8, 2011)

I ordered on the 3rd and haven't heard anything.  I bought the coffee and lavender butters just for fun.  I hope what I ordered is available.  I won't be happy if I have to pay shipping for just a couple of items.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Dec 8, 2011)

Since people wondered I thought I'd post this from an Etsy seller on the same Team as me.


> Just figured I would pass it on...
> 
> From Bill:
> 
> ...



Here's where I found it and I'm not sure if you can access it but here goes nothing http://www.etsy.com/teams/7792/soap-makers-and-soap-lovers/discuss/9396927/


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone heard anything about their order?  It has been over one week and I haven't even got an email.  Someone must have by now.  My card was charged for it a week ago.


----------



## paillo (Dec 13, 2011)

i ordered more than a week ago too and haven't gotten any response. but right, figuring they're busy processing orders, and hoping mine shows up soon!


----------



## MsSharLee (Dec 13, 2011)

It took me about 5 days to get my order, but, I didn't order a lot of items


----------



## Hazel (Dec 13, 2011)

It's been over a week for me and I only ordered 4 items. I hope it gets here soon.


----------



## SoapyD (Dec 13, 2011)

Me too!  I ordered 5 items, 11 days ago.  For those of you who received your order, did you get a shipping notice or did it just show up?


----------



## ericllucas (Dec 13, 2011)

With a 50% discount, I bet they are buried filling orders.  I am going to be patient in hopes they still have what I ordered when they get around to filling the order.


----------



## SoapyD (Dec 16, 2011)

It's been a few more days, so I thought I'd bump this again.  Has anybody received shipping notices?  For anyone who has already received their order, did you get a shipping notice first?  I know they are probably really swamped, and don't want to bug them, but it's been two weeks since I made my order with no communication at all.


----------



## sosocal (Dec 16, 2011)

SoapyD said:
			
		

> It's been a few more days, so I thought I'd bump this again.  Has anybody received shipping notices?  For anyone who has already received their order, did you get a shipping notice first?  I know they are probably really swamped, and don't want to bug them, but it's been two weeks since I made my order with no communication at all.


No, still nothing for me and almost three weeks. No reply either to my email :-/


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 16, 2011)

I just recieved this e-mail from Snowdrift Farms yesterday:



> Greetings!
> Due to the immense response to our sale, our inventory has been depleted ending the sale. We have many orders to ship and it will take us a while to get them all out. We received over 1 months worth of orders on the first  day of the sale. The demand for the Beurres was immense and these are in production now.
> 
> All of the orders should be shipped prior to the end of next week.
> ...



IrishLass


----------



## sosocal (Dec 16, 2011)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I just recieved this e-mail from Snowdrift Farms yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the update!


----------



## paillo (Dec 16, 2011)

so much for hoping to get my order in time for the holidays  oh well, i have more than plenty to do without it, will just look forward to it in some down time after xmas. wow, sounds like they are more than swamped, update most appreciated, glad someone finally heard something!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 17, 2011)

I am not sure if I should cancel or not.  I want what I ordered, I am just afraid it will all be gone by the time they get to my order.  I don't want to pay all that shipping for one or two things.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 19, 2011)

I received my order today.  I got 7 out of 12 of the items I ordered.  There is an amount listed that shows my credit due.


----------



## youreapima2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I placed an order on Dec. 3rd. I received a payment confirmation and that was it. Thank you Irish Lass for sharing the email you received. I was beginning to worry. 
I'd swear I 'd seen something on the website that they would try to get most of the orders out the week of Dec 19th.


----------



## carrotflowers (Dec 26, 2011)

*Snowdrift farms order status*

I placed an order for dendritic salts back on October 16th and I never received the product.  I wrote in the comments section if there would be any delay in shipping to not process the order b/c I needed it within ten days.  My card was charged and I received an order confirmation.  I had no idea Trina was ill or that the business was in trouble.  I repeatedly emailed (11 times!) inquiring about my tracking number and order status, with no response.  I have left nine voicemails over the past eight weeks, with no response (the Customer Service extension as well as the Shipping extension).  I last sent a pretty angry email, again, not knowing about Trina's condition or what was going on.  I have never had trouble with Snowdrift Farms in the past so was quite surprised.  I had planned to stop payment on my credit card, but have not proceeded with any action.  I even threatened to contact the BBB (I feel bad about that now).  I think I will wait and see how everything washes out in the end.  I certainly don't need the salts anymore (they were for holiday gifts) but perhaps my card will be credited in the end.  I'm sure Bill has a lot to deal with and I feel terrible that poor management decisions (like not shipping products out or responding to customers) have caused him to lose the business.  But as someone else mentioned, it was Trina's "baby", so probably this is all happening as it should.


----------



## carrotflowers (Dec 26, 2011)

*Snowdrift farms order status*

I see that Trina passed away in March of 2010.  I hadn't ordered from Snowdrift Farms in several years since I gave up my soapmaking business, so I was out of the loop.  Perhaps business/customer service issues have been common since then but I was not aware of the change.


----------



## johnsonlisa (Jan 4, 2012)

*Ordered Dec 5 and still haven't received my order*

Hi all,

I haven't been around for a while but thought I would add to the conversation.  I put in a $400 order on Dec 5.  I haven't heard anything or seen any refund or shipping notice.  I have tried to call repeatedly and send emails with no response.  

What do I do now?


----------



## paillo (Jan 4, 2012)

my order was placed dec 2 and no word of any sort. i'm going to wait a few more days and then may take the unwanted step of initiating a dispute with paypal. maybe paypal can lean where we've had no response. hate to do it, but this is getting worrisome...


----------



## sosocal (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Ordered Dec 5 and still haven't received my order*



			
				johnsonlisa said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been around for a while but thought I would add to the conversation.  I put in a $400 order on Dec 5.  I haven't heard anything or seen any refund or shipping notice.  I have tried to call repeatedly and send emails with no response.
> 
> What do I do now?





			
				paillo said:
			
		

> my order was placed dec 2 and no word of any sort. i'm going to wait a few more days and then may take the unwanted step of initiating a dispute with paypal. maybe paypal can lean where we've had no response. hate to do it, but this is getting worrisome...



I am in the same boat. All emails go unanswered. All my emails have been very kind and understanding, given his situation. But this is getting a little frustrating. Paypal dispute is a good idea though I hope to not have to do that.


----------



## johnsonlisa (Jan 4, 2012)

*Snowdrift*

Hi all,

I posted on this and the Dish hoping someone might have some direction! I placed an order on December 2 and again on Dec 5. I received confirmation of both orders. I wrote Bill the first time on Dec 8th and have been regularly calling and emailing since. I received all of the standard emails about refunds being issued (including the Dec 26 email). I have even faxed him since the phone no longer has an answering machine so that I could leave a message.

I used a B of A debit card so I called the bank and have 60 days to file a claim. I keep reading that in some cases, in other situations, people waited to long to file and were out money? Since I have never purchased in a liquidation situation, is it possible to lose the money if paying with a debit card? Moreover, if I file a claim, does that cancel my original orders automatically. Like most people, I would rather get the items than the refund. 

Any advice for someone who paid with a debit card?

Lisa


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 5, 2012)

I placed my order on 12/5 and received it over two weeks ago.  I am owed a credit of over half of what I ordered and used a pre-paid debit card, so I am out, no way to dispute it.  

johnsonlisa - as far as on a debit card, it is up to the individual company.  You should give them a call.  I have had to dispute through mine, which was a small credit union.  I think if it wasnt a valid dispute, I paid $10 for their research time.  Personally, where it has been said all orders were shipped, and you are getting no contact, I would take action before you run out of time.

I am only using my VISA on-line now, so I can dispute things.  This definitely taught me a lesson.   :roll:


----------



## candysoaper (Jan 7, 2012)

I ordered from December 3rd and have not hear from Snow drift farms  as to whether my items have shipped or not.  I would prefer to get the items, but my money would be nice.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 7, 2012)

I ordered Dec 2. I'd much rather have the items I ordered but I will dispute it if they don't arrive soon. I feel sorry for Bill but he should either ship the items or refund the money. Snowdrift was an operating business at the time he sent out the email about the closing sale. He should honor his committments for orders or cut his losses.


----------



## Padamae (Jan 8, 2012)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> I placed my order on 12/5 and received it over two weeks ago.  I am owed a credit of over half of what I ordered and used a pre-paid debit card, so I am out, no way to dispute it.
> 
> johnsonlisa - as far as on a debit card, it is up to the individual company.  You should give them a call.  I have had to dispute through mine, which was a small credit union.  I think if it wasnt a valid dispute, I paid $10 for their research time.  Personally, where it has been said all orders were shipped, and you are getting no contact, I would take action before you run out of time.
> 
> I am only using my VISA on-line now, so I can dispute things.  This definitely taught me a lesson.   :roll:




About 3*4 months ago I had the same thing happen with them.but after calking every day for 3 days they responded and refunded the money back. They are just slow on processing the back charges. Give them a call where as they are friendly I had already decided after that that i was no longer going to order from.them. it would nit have bothered me at all if they would have emailed or called notifing me that they were out

 of the molds. The inky reason.I had ordered from.them.at that time was the flexus molds on sale.


----------



## johnsonlisa (Jan 8, 2012)

*Snowdrift Farms Update*

I finally filed my complaint today.  . .what a bummer

Anyone know where to get artisan alcohol now?  Its for a face product so I would prefer to not have any additives


----------



## paillo (Jan 8, 2012)

i just filed a paypal dispute too, before i ran out of the time permitted to file one. hate to do it, but completely agree with hazel.


----------



## Padamae (Jan 8, 2012)

http://oregontrailsoaps.com/products.php?cat=6&scat=38

Will one if there work?


----------



## dknapp (Jan 8, 2012)

*Snowdrift farms*

I placed an order on 2 December recieved confirmation etc and have never heard from them.  I have emailed, called no answer left voice etc.  They charged my debit right away any advice from anyone.


----------



## sunnyone (Jan 11, 2012)

looks like I can kiss my $400 goodbye I just went to the bank today and started a dispute, and filed a complaint witht he BBB.  I am thinking of calling the police tomorrow...not sure what they can do.  maybe we should get together and file a claim before they go belly up and file a bankruptcy and we are all out.  I feel for him..but I am also a business person.  I was hospitalized for months at the beginning of this year.  It screwed with my business too...but I came back strong and made sure ALL of my customers were taken care of.  He states he is going to come back with a new venture...not a good way to start  Any advice?


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 11, 2012)

I just now received a notification that my credit from my order was processed.  It was half what my order invoice indicated.  But I am happy to be getting anything back.  Just wanted to let everyone know that I received some credit!


----------



## sunnyone (Jan 11, 2012)

that is good news soapygurl...so you actually got your money back?  i noticed that you ordered after I did and got your stuff 2 weeks before I did.  was it a small order?


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Snowdrift Farms Update*



			
				johnsonlisa said:
			
		

> I finally filed my complaint today.  . .what a bummer
> 
> Anyone know where to get artisan alcohol now?  Its for a face product so I would prefer to not have any additives



I can't remember if there was a difference between artisan and perfumer's alcohol carried by Snowdrift, but perfumer's alcohol is available from Save on Scents.  Up to 5 gallons in a year can be purchased without permit, I believe.


----------



## sunnyone (Jan 12, 2012)

i got a refund tonight....not all I was owed...but as long as it was something  good luck to everyone else


----------



## debnmike2 (Jan 13, 2012)

I placed my order on Dec 2 - The only thing I've received is a confirmation from Paypal  - I tried emailing SDF and calling w/ no response.  I tried to call them today and the phone has been disconnected.  I hate to file a dispute w/ Paypal, but I guess I have no other alternative <sheesh>

~Debbie


----------



## sunnyone (Jan 13, 2012)

yes, file a dispute while you can.  i got an email saying i was owed a refund but no money yet....i am a little nervous..they owe me hundreds of dollars


----------



## johnsonlisa (Jan 15, 2012)

*Refund*

I filed a dispute with B of A about a week ago and got a temporary credit for both my orders.  Last night, I did get a credit notice from SDF alerting me they would refund me for one of my orders.  Not sure whats going on with the other order.  Still, I got something back.


----------



## sunnyone (Jan 19, 2012)

wow that is awesome that BA gave you a credit...my bank didnt but they are investigating it...1 1/2 weeks post email saying I was getting a refund..no refund! WT(you know what)....like I can afford to throw away 350!


----------



## sosocal (Jan 19, 2012)

I just now got notification from Paypal my dispute has been finalized and is in my favor. Yay.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 19, 2012)

I wanted to know if anyone had received the actual credit after his credit notice had come through.  I still haven't.  Looks like paypal is really on the ball!


----------



## PMM (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi all, first time post on here but I am a member on two other boards.  Just wanted to give you some additional info on Snowdrift in case you don't have it.  I did get my refund posted back to my CC a couple of days ago so it seems to be happening slowly.

On one of the boards there are a couple of members that live in the Tucson area.  They have driven over to talk to Bill.  The one lady said he was there all alone with only one girl at the computer.  She said he was completely overwhelmed and didn't know where to start or what to do.  Obviously his grief has much to do with that.

The other part of the story is also sad and I feel badly for him.  Apparently he had a family member running the business for the last year while he cared for Trina.  This fine person then proceeded to skim from the business to the tune of $100,000.  He has been trying to find a lawyer but the ones in the area are declining because it involves family.  I guess he is trying to makes things right with the people that ordered but it is going slowly and I'm not sure what his means are at the moment.

I would definitely suggest filing a claim with Paypal or your credit card company.  Although I know everyone feels for what he is going through you also can't risk the money from your businesses as well.  Just hoping this might give you some insight as to what is going on.

     J


----------



## Hazel (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know. Now I feel badly about how irritated I got over not hearing from SDF. How sad to be betrayed by a family member you trusted to cover for you. It's really tragic to not only lose a loved one but your business, too. I should have been more understanding.


----------



## sosocal (Jan 19, 2012)

PMM said:
			
		

> Hi all, first time post on here but I am a member on two other boards.  Just wanted to give you some additional info on Snowdrift in case you don't have it.  I did get my refund posted back to my CC a couple of days ago so it seems to be happening slowly.
> 
> On one of the boards there are a couple of members that live in the Tucson area.  They have driven over to talk to Bill.  The one lady said he was there all alone with only one girl at the computer.  She said he was completely overwhelmed and didn't know where to start or what to do.  Obviously his grief has much to do with that.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness. This is very sad. I feel for this man. Thank you for giving us this information.


----------



## PMM (Jan 20, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting us know. Now I feel badly about how irritated I got over not hearing from SDF. How sad to be betrayed by a family member you trusted to cover for you. It's really tragic to not only lose a loved one but your business, too. I should have been more understanding.



Oh yeah, I know what you mean.  I was definitely annoyed that I was not getting any responses to emails, phone was not answered and no shipping notice or anything.  I'm glad that I have learned what is going on and I really do feel badly for him.  I just hope he is able to make it right for everyone that ordered and still waiting on a refund.  Hopefully, everyone here has started the claim process.  And, I will keep good thoughts for Bill.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 21, 2012)

I got my refund today via Paypal.

I feel badly for what this poor man is going through but (selfishly) I'm also glad that I got my money back.


----------



## paillo (Jan 22, 2012)

i got my refund yesterday too, via paypal. no products, but glad to have the money back. yes, wishing bill all the best in picking up the pieces. hopefully he can move on and things will get better. what a complete nightmare for him.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jan 22, 2012)

I got an e-mail last sunday night saying that I was getting a credit to my discover card.  I've been checking all week, so far, no credit showing up, except the temporary one that discover gave me friday the 13th after asking for a chargeback (temporary credit until investigation over).


----------



## paillo (Jan 22, 2012)

just a note about paying via paypal. i've had one other dispute (a pair of 'authentic' shoes that turned out to be cheap chinese knockoffs). a number of other buyers also had been cheated. paypal was all over it, and i got my refund pretty quickly. just in case, i much prefer using paypal vs a credit or debit card. hope all of you get refunded quickly!


----------



## alewyfe (Jan 26, 2012)

So, I waited too long for a paypal dispute... didn't realize there was a 45 day limit on those.  I had been waiting patiently, as I understood they must have been inundated with orders, and trusted this company that I have been ordering from for years. I'm out over $350... I'm a tiny tiny tiny soap seller, and can't afford to write this off.  I make soap to help support myself while working part-time as an urban farmer.  I have student loans to pay, and on a poverty-level income, that's a lot of money... but I ordered bulk quantities of clays, salts, some oils, and herbs, which would have kept me supplied for a long time, without even considering that I would not receive either the product or a refund because I've always had an excellent experience with Snowdrift.  I feel bad for Bill and his loss, but this is an appalling way to treat a formerly loyal customer- I have ordered from them several times in the past, and my partner did long before that, back when they were in VT.  I can't imagine treating customers this way.  I'm hoping to hear back from him, and have continued to send emails- the company phone numbers have been disconnected.  I will take him to small claims court or pursue other action if necessary, but really don't want to go that route if I don't have to.  Does anyone have current contact information for Bill?  I'd like to give him a chance to make this right the easy way before I go the hard way... any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks...


----------



## debbism (Jan 26, 2012)

If you just want to deal with paypal at this point, first, file a claim.  They will close it immediately as the transaction is over 45 days old.  Then call them and explain the circumstances and they can manually re-open it.

I would guess trying to deal over the phone might be a long process....at least you can have the claim opened as soon as possible


----------



## paillo (Jan 26, 2012)

agree with debbism. call paypal and explain situation and that a number of us have been trying to deal, with kindness, with the same sort of situation -- and that paypal has been great on acting on our behalf, and even though you're beyond the 45 days it was for good reason. paypal is great on acting on the buyer's behalf. if you want any support in asking as a co-claimer, i'm happy to give it if that would help at all...


----------



## nnsnns (Jan 28, 2012)

*Snow Drift Farm - not received order???*

Has anyone on here ordered from Snowdrift Farms on their closeout sale and not receive their order yet?  We ordered on Dec 2 and have not received our order nor have we been issued a refund.  The 45 days for paypal has expired so I had to physically phone paypal and lodge a complaint.  They have notified Snowdrift Farm (Rancho DeNieve).  If you have not received your order and paid using paypal I urge you to make a complaint as I did as they have informed them that they will monitor their account for 180 days and if other complaints come in then they will reopen the disputes and give people their money back.  I talked to Tracy at paypal badge #43447 .  Please pass this on to anyone else you might know that ordered from them.  I tried calling SDF and emailing them before I did any of this and have recieved no response and their phone is disconnected.


----------



## potts87 (Jan 28, 2012)

As a longtime customer of Snowdrift Farm, the only thing that I feel sorry for is Trina's vision being destroyed and all she worked for to end like this. She would have never let any of her customers down nor would she have allowed people to place orders and not ship their items or issue refunds.

From time to time, I would call and speak to a nice woman in the office. Something changed after Trina passed and I had heard from the her that Bill simply could not run a business and he ran the company into the ground. 

I think that what contributed to the downfall was the decline of the level of service.  After Trina passed, things changed down there and I was never able to get the same level of service from Snowdrift. 

I wish Bill all the best but I too am out money for an order that I placed and have not received.


----------



## nnsnns (Jan 29, 2012)

*Snowdrift Farm - no order received no refund*

I said the same thing to my husband last night.  Trina would be horrified.   Someone said that Bill posted somewhere and said that the bank had taken over but he was working on getting peoples refunds out and working with the bank.  I dont know if this is a stall tactic or what but anyone that paid with a credit card should be ok and if you paid with paypal please follow the instructions I sent if your 45 days is over with.  Only if enough people make a complaint will paypal open the cases again and refund peoples money.  




			
				potts87 said:
			
		

> As a longtime customer of Snowdrift Farm, the only thing that I feel sorry for is Trina's vision being destroyed and all she worked for to end like this. She would have never let any of her customers down nor would she have allowed people to place orders and not ship their items or issue refunds.


----------



## Gypcie (Apr 11, 2012)

*Snowdrift formulary*



			
				carebear said:
			
		

> do you know if he'll leave the formulary available?  it is quite useful.



Hi I'm new to your forum; after doing an extensive search trying to find the Snowdrift Farms formulary I was led here. Did anyone ever get a copy; or is there a place I can view it? Any answer would be appreciated.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Gypcie, and welcome!   

I just did a search, and unfortunately, Snowdrift Farm's famous formulary seems to be gone with the wind.  I could find absolutely no trace of it on the web at all, which is too bad. 

Back in January, Bill from Snowdrift sent out an e-mail to customers saying that the formulary pages would be open for awhile, but would probably move to a new URL as things developed (he was hoping to develop new enterprises). I haven't checked back there these past few months until now, so I'm not sure when they went 'poof!' or if Bill left any forwarding info in regards to a new URL before they went off the radar. 

Does anyone else know???


IrishLass


----------



## DottieF. (Apr 11, 2012)

I found it using the Wayback machine.

http://web.archive.org/web/20110716100633/http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/formulary.html[/i]


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow! Thank you, DottieF! I had no idea there was such a thing as the Wayback Machine (except in 'Peabody's Improbable History' in the old Bullwinkle cartoons). That is way cool (and way creepy in a way, depending on how you look at it    ). 

IrishLass


----------



## sunnyone (Apr 14, 2012)

just wanted to let everyone know that I never did get my money back...and it was a pretty large chunk too
  not happy


----------



## Hazel (Apr 14, 2012)

That's terrible! I'm so sorry you didn't get it back. I contacted my credit card company. I was asked for more info and luckily I had saved all the emails I was sent from SDF and all I had sent to them. I printed them off, mailed them to the credit card company and they got the money returned to me.


----------



## ericllucas (Apr 16, 2012)

I also kept the emails and things, I filed a claim with the credit card company and many months later, I got the money back.  I really would have much rather received the goods I ordered and I really did feel bad filing a claim, but after repeated and failed attempts at working with Snowdrift directly, I had little choice.  I hope the dust settles for the poor folks at Snowdrift and they can put the whole thing behind them soon.


----------



## epsilon (Jun 25, 2012)

I realize this is well after the fact, but I used to get my SD40 alcohol (perfumers alcohol blend w/hexylene glycol) from Snowdrift. They stopped selling it for a while, then it seems as soon as they started up again, the whole biz disappears! 

Can anyone help me? I really need to source high quality specialized denatured alcohol and/or 190+ proof USP grade grain alcohol.

Thank you all


----------



## flavapor (Jun 25, 2012)

epsilon said:
			
		

> I realize this is well after the fact, but I used to get my SD40 alcohol (perfumers alcohol blend w/hexylene glycol) from Snowdrift. They stopped selling it for a while, then it seems as soon as they started up again, the whole biz disappears!
> 
> Can anyone help me? I really need to source high quality specialized denatured alcohol and/or 190+ proof USP grade grain alcohol.
> 
> Thank you all




try savonscents or some other perfume fragrance oil company.  I saw it on one of them, if you google fragrance oil you will get a ton of them


----------

